# Η.Ε. + number



## anipsioula

Hello!
I am working on an official document of a comapny, dealing with some amendments made to their statute.

It says: κατά την πιο πάνω έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση τηε Ετερίας χχχχχχχ, Η.Ε. 198χχχ, η οποί έλαβε χώρα στις ηη|μμ|χχ, στο εγγεγραμμμένο γραφείο...

I cannot sort out what it stands for. Has anyone idea?
thank you so much


----------



## zoethal

What exactly you don't understand, the general meaning of the sentence or an exact part of it?


----------



## anipsioula

Which words exactly do the H.E. stand for...Ημέρα ? I mean which words do begin with H. and with E ?


----------



## ireney

Are you sure it's H.E. and not A.E. ?


----------



## anipsioula

yes sure. It is even repeated twice. Could it refer to some law or code of law, archive and the like?


----------



## pavlo

means Ημερολογιακό Έτος (Calendar Year)


----------



## anipsioula

Ah!God bless you!! 
...but the number does not look like a year. it is 198600...so what does it refer  to?

anyway,what you said gives a sense at least!


----------



## pavlo

I'm not sure that is the right answer, but "H.E.", what else?
if not, may be a register number (in alpha-numeric system) or...?
we need an accountant's help...


----------



## anipsioula

Or a lawyer' help ...since the H.E. 198500 always appears soon after the name of the company....


----------



## x99sol

Is this thread still active? Did you get any answer? 
If still not then give more info about your company( what form it has, in Greek laws there is the public limited company (s.a.) /limited liability company/ limited partnership/general partnership check this
www.gge.gr/09diadsystasis/html/briefing.html
and what exactly 
amendments made to their statute
 [ Is it s.a company and you made amendments to the statute? Then the president must sign the new statute and take it to the MAE ( Mητρώο Ανωνύμων Εταιριών)]
Contact a  lawyer in Athens is a must if you want to make it right
This is law related problem, most accountants in Greece don't know the laws


----------

